# help needed!!!Changing Dlink DIR600  b1 to a wireless repeater.



## sanoob.tv (Aug 22, 2013)

hi,
i purchased the tp link w8968 2 days ago.and its awesome.
but the wifi is still not accessible upstairs.banghead
so i decided to change my old router to a repeater.

heres what i done so far
Turn Your Old Router into a Range-Boosting Wi-Fi Repeater
jgiam.com: Setting up a repeater bridge with DD-WRT and D-Link DIR-600

i flashed a new firmware.dd wrt for the dlink dir 600 b1.
i can access the config page using the ip address.
i tried setting up the repeater a bunch of times but failed.(can access the repeater signal.but cannot connect to the internet. )
once i tried setting up as repeater bridge,the laptop showd internet connectivity.but couldnt access any webpages.

am i missing some thing?im using bsnl broadband?

additional
my base router 192.168.1.1
my repeater 192.168.2.1

when connected to repeater and pinged my base router i got destination net unreachable.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 22, 2013)

did you also set dhcp range in repeater/dlink as 192.168.2.1-192.168.2.x?also check that dhcp is enabled in tp-link & is something like 192.168.1.x


----------



## sanoob.tv (Aug 22, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> did you also set dhcp range in repeater/dlink as 192.168.2.1-192.168.2.x?also check that dhcp is enabled in tp-link & is something like 192.168.1.x



*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-G8qk2dw8Jd4/UhXIPBlE6RI/AAAAAAAAGgA/fpx8lkxbmTU/w1043-h287-no/modm.jpg

something like this right??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 22, 2013)

run ipconfig /all when connected to repeater & post result here.if your network is setup correctly you should be able to access settings page of both modem(192.168.1.1) & repeater(192.168.2.1).


----------



## sanoob.tv (Aug 23, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> run ipconfig /all when connected to repeater & post result here.if your network is setup correctly you should be able to access settings page of both modem(192.168.1.1) & repeater(192.168.2.1).



k,i did a lot of tweaking still no luck.
im missing something,i just dnt know it yet

i ran ipconfig\all


Spoiler



C:\Users\arham>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : arham-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-00-CA-F5-6B
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3037:dfc5:5d62:5031%12(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.141(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 22, 2013 11:45:58 AM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 23, 2013 11:46:00 AM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218112256
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-78-F1-CF-00-00-00-00-00-00

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E
 Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{174EFB3E-ACE9-4ABF-B37A-C89B9BDCF021}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{931AEE7C-A497-4E31-A59E-1BF4051FAD3F}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes



192.168.2.1 is my repeater.
whats the diff between repeater and repeater bridge?

i also took the site survey in my repeater ,it showed my main router.i clicked join and nothing happened.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2013)

make sure you are using same wifi settings(channel,encryption,password etc) on repeater & modem & try turning off WDS in tp-link & dlink.also read this before doing anything:
Repeating Mode Comparisons - DD-WRT Wiki


----------



## sanoob.tv (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes,
I double checked both password,encryption type c are all same
I think repeater bridge can be use in my case.
 I just want to boost my signal .

I think when using as a repeater bridge u will get only one network to connect to.
I tried that before it showed internet connectivity but the pages didn't LD.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2013)

always check by pinging sites & if you get the ip address of the site but request timed out error then it means dns server is working alright & there is some other issue but if you are not even getting ip address of the site being pinged then it is dns issue.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Aug 23, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> always check by pinging sites & if you get the ip address of the site but request timed out error then it means dns server is working alright & there is some other issue but if you are not even getting ip address of the site being pinged then it is dns issue.



i did got an dns error trying to do a windows network trouble shooting.
if it is a dns problem whats the next step?
il try a repeater bridge setup again.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2013)

try changing dns server settings in repeater.also as i understand there should be no dns settings enabled in repeater at all since it is merely repeating the signal from modem which already has the dns server setting.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Aug 24, 2013)

K il keep that in mind 
Thanx


----------

